# Brazilian Rosewood experiences?



## Grenadier (Jun 18, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with Brazilian Rosewood, when it comes to the martial arts weapons (bo, jo, bokken, tonfa)?  

I was looking through my favorite weapons maker, and saw that he was offering Brazilian Rosewood, which seems to have all sorts of [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosewood]excellent qualities[/url] for a bo, and decided to take a chance on it.  

It's going to be a while before I get it, and I'll certainly post some pictures and my own review later, but if anyone else has any experiences with this wood, such info would be most appreciated!


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 18, 2007)

This material is commonly used on the back and sides of quality acoustic guitars. I think you can also find some high quality electric instruments constructed from this material as well. 

I've not used it as a bo ... but, I think I would prefer something with a tighter grain pattern. Rosewood has a pretty wide grain, if I am not mistaken.

You may have seen my other stick, in which I used Wenge wood ~ which I think of as an African Rosewood ~ similar wide grain, I think. Heavy, and durable. I think you will like it.


----------



## Shuto (Jun 18, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> This material is commonly used on the back and sides of quality acoustic guitars. I think you can also find some high quality electric instruments constructed from this material as well.


 
I, too, have heard of its use in quality guitars.  The famous pre-war Martins used it along with Adirondack Spruce for the top.  Most guitar manufacturers switched over to Indian Rosewood circa 1970 because of the increasing rarity and thus increasing cost.  Using Indian Rosewood and Adirondack Spruce can add ~$1000 US to the cost of a guitar.  I'm surprised to hear of it's use as a weapon because of that.  I speculate that the cost isn't so extreme due to the thinner thickness required by a weapon than a guitar.  Thick is generally expensive in wood since it requires older trees.  

Unfortunately, I have no idea how it's qualities relate to a weapon.

Edit.  Oops.  The cost differential is quite a bit more, at least for a Martin.  The Authentic 1937 D-28 lists for $39,999 and the comparable HD-28V lists for $3,899.  The main difference is the wood.  Nobody pays list but it illustrates my point about cost.


----------



## tellner (Jun 18, 2007)

It's hard and heavy, but it can also be very brittle. It's also endangered. For weapons you want impact resistance. Hickory and Osage Orange are cheap, plentiful and head and shoulders above everything else for impact strength. None of the exotics except Purple Heart even comes close.


----------



## Kwiter (Jun 18, 2007)

I think the import of Brazilian Rosewood has been banned in the US too


----------



## MyKidsDad (Jan 7, 2008)

Grenadier,

Have you received your Brazilian Rosewood bo yet? I looked at the website you linked to and was surprised at how little he is charging for his weapons, especially given the woods they are made from. How do you like your bo? I have just started learning bo and am training on a borrowed one so I started looking at buying my own. The only one I have used so far is 6', appears to be made of oak, is about 1 1/4" in the center and tapers down to about 1". I think it is just the standard hardwood bo available from the Century catalog. I wonder how the octagonal shaped bos feel compared to the standard round ones?


----------



## Omar B (Jan 7, 2008)

I've got a couple guitars with rosewood fretboards so that's where my expereince with it ends.  I will tell you that as a fretboard I dont care much for it, prefer ebony.


----------



## harleyt26 (Jan 7, 2008)

I missed the link to the weapon maker.I would love to see the wood options he offers.Could it be posted or e-mailed to me,harleyt26@yahoo.com
Tom Hodges


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 9, 2008)

Just an update:

I've been practicing with my new rosewood bo for a couple of months now, and have found it to be an excellent bo indeed.  

It's strong and dense, yet it also has enough flex in it, giving you a very nice rebounding feeling that makes it feel lively.  

It's a very beautiful wood, and when combined with a polymerized tung oil finish, you get a rich color.  

It's going to be a keeper, indeed.  I'll post some pictures once I get my camera back.


----------

